# TCX rubs me the wrong way



## theboywonder (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello all, 

I have a 2010 TCX1 and have recently noticed some rear brake rub when under modest acceleration. You can feel the bike slow down and squeak as the pad contacts the rim. The bike has avid shorty 6 brakes and full rival kit. From what I can tell the rub is being caused by the rear triangle flexing.
I've looked over the frame and can't find any problems, the rear QR is tight, the rim is true, and the brakes are dialed out from the rim as much as feasible with the rival levers. 
Just wondering if any other TCX owners have had similar flex issues. I'm only 150lbs and not in great shape so it's surely not from too much power.

Thanks, 

Brandon


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

Some things to check:
Bolt tightness, caliper maybe moving due to being loose
Cable length, housing maybe to long preventing paliper from reopening, or pushing on arm
Caliper adjustment, caliper maybe set to close adjust at caliper not at lever


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

might check the hubs too, I know Mavic wheels can get wobbly if you don't check the axles/bolts.

I get a new TCX every year (why? fall deals, good resale) and I have not had this problem.


----------

